# Wheres the post for....



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 17, 2006)

Which alcohol you can drink but is LOW in carbs or has NONE????  I know one of you all posted it here sometime ago, ,but do you think I can find it?


----------



## Haggis (Mar 17, 2006)

The only time you have to worry about the carbohydrate content of alcohol is when drinking beer, cider or mixed drinks (or more specifically alcohol mixed with soft drink, a syrup mixture or fruit juice).

Just remember alcohol contains 7 calories per gram (fat contains 9 calories per gram) so just don't think that if you are dodging the carbohydrate content by drinking straight spirits or red wine (the two types of liquor that have a negligent carbohydrate content) you are getting away with it.


----------



## Erik (Mar 18, 2006)

I personally mix drinks with diet sodas, or anything without pure sugar, drops the amount of carbs.
Bacardi Rum/Diet Coke-Pepsi...no Carbs.


----------



## Dina (Mar 18, 2006)

I heard Sky Vodka has little carbs and it's great with cranberry juice.


----------



## Claire (Mar 30, 2006)

Distilled alcohol has no carbs -- all of it. Whiskey, rum, vodka, gin, etc. The carbs are in the mixer if it isn't sugar free. Wine and beer have various carb counts, beer, I believe, having the most.

We learned this researching when hubby was diagnosed with diabetes.  When he has wine or beer he has to count it as one of his starches at dinner or snack.  

As already said, if you're talking about weight control, they're all empty calories.

Go buy a good food guide -- there are many out there to help you that will have calorie, fat, carb, protien, etc counts.


----------



## amber (Mar 30, 2006)

Have you checked the beverages and wines forum?


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 30, 2006)

noI haven't check that forum yet...hmmm......and really I dont care about the calories...apparently I need LOTS, its the carb thing I want to watch....


----------

